# Erfahrungen mit Orkney Booten ?!



## diddi (25. März 2004)

Hallo Boardies !!
Wer ist schon mal mit einem Orkney Boot mitgefahren ( Day Angler 19 - 24 / Orkadian usw. ) bzw. besitzt eines ?
Mich würden Eure Eindrücke und Erfahrungen interessieren !!!

Viele Grüße, Diddi


----------



## diddi (30. März 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Orkney Booten ?!*

Hier mal ein Paar Bildchen ! Vieleicht klingelt´s ja  
Das Bild links zeigt das Modell Day Angler 24 - eigentlich das Schlachtschiff des Herstellers. Rechts ist die Day Angler 19

Viele Grüße, Diddi.


----------



## diddi (30. März 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Orkney Booten ?!*

Sorry, hat mit den Anhängen nicht ganz geklappt. 
Werde die anderen Bilder in kürze hochladen. Aber vieleicht hilft euch das eine Bild schon weiter !!
Viele Grüße aus Cuxhaven, Diddi.


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. März 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Orkney Booten ?!*

Hallo Diddi,
zu den großen Booten kann ich dir nicht viel sagen. Ich kenne nur die Modelle um 5m.
Sie sind ordentlich verarbeitet und  auch seetauglich. Ich habe nur zwei sehr unangenehme Eigenschaften bemerkt:
Durch die Rumpfform legen sie sich sehr stark auf die Seite. Wenn man also am Downrigger arbeitet und sich etwas hinauslehnt, hat man das Gefühl, die Kiste kentert.
Die zweite Sache, die mir nicht gefallen hat: Die Halbkajüte sog geradezu die Abgase
herein. Nach wenigen Stunden hatte man einen dicken Kopf. Das liegt auch immer etwas an der Windrichtung. Aber irgendwie war es bei diesen Booten extrem. Wenn man dann das Vorderluk öffnete, hatte man gleich mörderischen Zug..


----------



## diddi (31. März 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Orkney Booten ?!*

@ Dolfin

Hallo Dolfin,
wie sieht das denn mit der Motorisierung und den Fahreigenschaften aus ?

Viele Grüße, Diddi


----------



## Medi shoes (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Orkney Booten ?!*

Hallo Diddi,

ich bin ganz frisch bei Anglerboard.de und beim Durchschauen ist mir Deine Frage aufgefallen.
Mein Vater, Bruder und ich haben einen Orkney Fastliner 19 mit 40PS Suzuki 4 Tackter.
Eine wiklich runde Angelegenheit!
Das Boot ist Seetauglich, bis ca. Windstärke 6 und einer Welle bis 1,5m da drüber wird es heikel. Abgesehen davon, macht das Angeln bei so viel Wind und nur 6,15 m Boot keinen Spaß mehr.
Die Erfahrung mit den Abgasen kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Du fragst nach der Motorleistung; die ist bei Orkney nicht so entscheidend, da es auch als Verdrenger gute Fahreigenschaften hat. Mit 40PS und 3 Personen kommt es noch locker zum gleiten.
Ach so ja mein Angelgebiet ist Rund um Fehmarn. 
Gruß
Medi shoes


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Orkney Booten ?!*

Hallo Medi shoes!
Herzlich willkomen im Anglerboard, viel Spaß wünsch ich dir hier.  #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Orkney Booten ?!*

Oh Didi,
tut mir leid, ich habs erst jetzt gesehen, das du nochmal nachgefragt hast. Es ist richtig, was medi shoes bezüglich den Fahreigenschaften der 16er bis 19er sagte. Eine Motorisierung über 40 PS lohnt nicht. Das liegt aber daran, das es sich bei den Booten
um Halbgleiter handelt. Bringt neben der geringeren erreichbaren Höchstgeschwindigkeit aber eine stabilere Fahrt im Verdrängerbereich.

Meine Beobachtungen mit dem Smog kann ich aber nur nochmal unterstreichen. Ich meinte dabei allerdings bei Schleppfahrt. Bei Geschwindigkeiten oberhalb von 5 oder 6 Knoten ist das kein Problem.


----------



## camper63 (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Orkney Booten ?!*

@ Medi shoes!

Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spass hier im Anglerboard! #6


----------



## HD4ever (14. August 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Orkney Booten ?!*

zwar schon ne gaaaanz alte Kiste hier .... #h.... aber ich bin mit meinm lütten Orkney super zufrieden bisher !
Könnte zwar in der Tat für die Ostsee ruhig einiges größer sein, aber für mich zum vorherigen Boot schon ne Verbesserung.
bräuchte nur noch nen schönen 20 PS 4-tackter |uhoh:

aber was die Größe der Fänge angeht hab ich mit der 4,40m Kiste ja noch genug Platz nach oben wenn ich mir *dieses* hier so ansehe ...  :m


----------



## basswalt (14. August 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Orkney Booten ?!*

rauwasser taugliche solide boote. mir gefallen die boote recht gut. sind teils sogar selbstlenzer.


----------

